
Debunking the 100X GPU vs. CPU myth - rbanffy
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1816021&CFID=553004824&CFTOKEN=74577277
======
T-A
It should be noted that the paper is from 2010. In 2011 I pitted a then brand
new Core i7-2600K against an AMD 5800 for an embarrassingly parallel workload,
and ended up going with the i7. GPUs are evolving faster though. Glancing at
current benchmarks, a Titan might be 2-3x faster than the GTX280 used in the
article [1], while a Core i7-9600K seems to be only 25% faster than the Core
i7-960 in the article [2]. Programming ease ha also improved, especially on
the CUDA side, so these days I would guess the GPU advantage is significantly
larger.

[1] [http://www.hwcompare.com/14040/geforce-gtx-280-vs-geforce-
gt...](http://www.hwcompare.com/14040/geforce-gtx-280-vs-geforce-gtx-titan/)

[2] [http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-960-vs-Intel-
Core-i7-6...](http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-960-vs-Intel-
Core-i7-6700K)

